# Spanish.. Fishing report. Special attentoin Glenn S.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Caught these bastages good today. Mixed in with tons of blues to about four pounds and fought a couple 10lb+ bluefish too. Had one of those skinny fatheads up beside the boat before he broke off.

Only kept a few to eat as they were not the bigger class yet but fun none the less.

The birdie far back was the harvester today. Although the straw rigs did pretty dam good too. After sorting out two hand lines and two rods, two straw rigs and a planer by myself, I just fish two rods until things slowed up. Water was super clear. Love seeing the coral from the boat. Good day to be on the water.

Bro Kyle caught a citation Pomp from the sand while I was fishing out in from of him by about a mile.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Lookin good Ryan. Just got back from ER. they didn't keep me so that is a good sign. I need to lay low a couple days.but gonna get out soon. Thanks - glenn


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice job Ryan...


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Dang nice report. Thanks!


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Where did you catch these?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

hugehail said:


> Where did you catch these?


Food Lion


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

nice work RyaN, ive seen many Spanish reports coming through


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Bonito are out there too. I should have went looking for them. Soon as the blow is done I will. That was the first boat trip off the beach and the OllieDog needed a little maintenance before I went out so I stayed close.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah, they were thick off Mase yesterday also had a couple buddies that had over 50, you must be south Sheepshead Rock I guess.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Heres a pic from OKI yesterday, yes on Straw Rigs...


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

What the heck? Am I seeing things or is there a 3rd fish hanging from the tip?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Nova Fisher said:


> What the heck? Am I seeing things or is there a 3rd fish hanging from the tip?


Straw rigs are very long, up to 8 ft with 6 to 10 4/0 gold hooks, just on a higher hook. Dominant way to fish in Myrtle Beach. Big surf rods make it easier to deal with the long rigs and pumping motion.







Last Sunday at MB....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Bonito are out there too. Not to be confused with false albacore. Oh the arguments...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Purdy werk Ryan! Was this off Wrightsville or Oak?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Spanish have turned into my favorite summer fish to chase. Can't wait for them to show further north.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I only hit them when they arrive to satisfy my inshore trolling bug while looking for Bonito. But I like it when the big ones arrive first. These are the smallest I've seen in years for the first ones.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I like to start out like this.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> Purdy werk Ryan! Was this off Wrightsville or Oak?



Right in between.


----------

